

Sony to Apply for Terrorism Assistance from the Government - rondon2

If Sony can get the hack made into an official terrorist attack they may be eligible for US Government emergency assistance. Also, instead of taking responsibility for their own incompetence they can shift the blame to the NSA&#x2F;FBI for not stopping a terrorist cyber attack.
======
davismwfl
Overall this is BS, Sony should know better, they have had big hacks before so
they should have been one of the better secured companies. By all accounts
though it sounds like they didn't learn anything from the Playstation hack or
any of the others.

At the same time, no company will ever be impenetrable, just like no
government is. History has proven that with the number of spies caught on all
sides in so called top secret programs. So I do understand Sony wanting US
government assistance, but it should not alleviate them from the liability
given their total lack of security over people's personal and private data
they were entrusted with.

------
jdimov
Sure, go cry to mommy.

Or grow up and may be have some ethics and security in place?

